# Drive Permissions Help



## Purple_Q (Feb 16, 2010)

Greets all.
I can mount and umount cd/dvd media, but when I fire up k3b it says no device found, and despite pointing it (under both reader and writer options) directly to the device, it still doesn't work. Can I assume this is some kind of permissions issue? How might I troubleshoot this?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 16, 2010)

This should do it http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9810&highlight=showinfo


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

Same reason as with Gnome:

http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## Purple_Q (Feb 18, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> No need to add it to the kernel.
> Just load it with
> `# kldload atapicam`
> and add
> ...



That info whipped it right into shape.
Thanks fellas 
  --Q


----------

